# vet policy



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Masks were still required the last time I was there and so we had a curbside meeting then the dog went with the vet. Our vet is a poodle person and I have been going to him for over 25 years with various cats and now dgs. I trust him even though I would probably prefer to go in with them. He had a very serious case of Lyme disease a few years ago (pre COVID) and I think he is being very cautious since his Lyme case kept him away from work for several months. We are having a bit of a blip up in cases because of the new variant too, masks not back though.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Pickup/drop off only, but our vet comes to talk to you in the parking lot if it's serious, either before or after seeing the dog, or in warmer weather, you talk through the open window into the main exam room. 

Otherwise the vet tech comes out and brings you an explanation, plus usually a handwritten note. 

I always send Annie in with a note about my questions, and usually the note I get back has the vets answers scribbled on it. 

I dont really mind it too much.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

We wait in our cars until they're ready for us then we come in with our pets. They try not to crowd the waiting room. Masks are optional, and about half the staff is wearing them. I still wear mine because I'm POA for my sister who lives in an assisted living facility. 

It felt like Old Home Day last week when I brought Tyler in for his pre-surgery bloodwork (it's all good). I spent so much time with Sully there last year that the techs are very attached to me and my new poodle puppy. We were swarmed! I suppose it might have something to do with how darned cute and sweet Tyler is. 😉


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I was not allowed in with them at their annual exam in Nov. 2020, but I was allowed in Nov. 2021. But the huge bummer was that it was very hard to get an appointment, and during the worst of lockdown, I had to drive them 30 min. further to the sister office when they could squeeze me in. Emergency services dropped and the emerg hospitals were overwhelmed. Masks have been required the entire time, as with all healthcare settings here. 

Praying for things to return to "normal" soon!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We have been allowed back inside since last September of last year, prior to that we had a go to meeting on a provided I-Pad., which was nice. 
I am grateful because my biggest fear was not being able to say good bye.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

twyla said:


> We have been allowed back inside since last September of last year, prior to that we had a go to meeting on a provided I-Pad., which was nice.
> I am grateful because my biggest fear was not being able to say good bye.


I had an emergency after hours vet appointment last year, and our vet was putting down someone's cat. They did it in her arms, on the picnic table behind the vet clinic. On another appointment, I think I saw someone else's dog euthanized in the backseat of the owners car , parked in an out of the way corner, with the owner holding him. 

Have been very impressed by how considerate my vet has been about this sort of stuff. A great job of managing risk, following guidelines, and providing humane care.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I had an emergency after hours vet appointment last year, and our vet was putting down someone's cat. They did it in her arms, on the picnic table behind the vet clinic. On another appointment, I think I saw someone else's dog euthanized in the backseat of the owners car , parked in an out of the way corner, with the owner holding him.
> 
> Have been very impressed by how considerate my vet has been about this sort of stuff. A great job of managing risk, following guidelines, and providing humane care.


Prior to the reopening, they were euthanizing beloved pets in their outdoor garden, I think my veterinarians have done a wonderful job, it's never a good time to have a very sick pet but I never felt disconnected.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

At my vet you wait in the car until they call you. Then go in wearing a face mask, wash your hands, weigh the dog, then go into the exam room to wait for the vet. The exam rooms have been fitted out with floor to ceiling plexiglass with a space so the dog can go to the exam side of the room. You are there during the exam so can discuss whatever issues you have like the good old days. They’ve been doing this since before March 2021 when I took my 9 week old pup for his first visit.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I had to have a beloved cat put to sleep during covid. There’s a vet who comes to your house … she came and we did it outside near our garage While I held my precious kitty in my arms. My vet would have put her to sleep without us in the building and I just couldn’t do that.

Our vet is now allowing people to come into the building. I was there a few months ago. They were social distancing to keep people apart and wearing masks. Since CDC made their change and our area is now maskless, I’m not sure if my vet changed their mask policy.

However I am looking to switch vets. I’ve been with this practice for over 25 years and the vets and assistants have been there all these years. Pre-covid they had 3 full time and 3 part time vets. 2 part time we’re retired but came in once a week or so and the other had children and worked evenings. When covid hit the 3 part time quit. More recently 2 of the 3 left to new positions leaving one vet. He now has odd hours, open one Saturday morning a month. Also I went to pick up a refill on Nexguard and they told me they no longer carry it in the office but to order it on Chewy. I found where one of the vets relocated and I’m probably going to join their new practice which is a “Fear free experience “


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m also switching. The practice we’ve been going to since 2014 has made big changes, and not for the better. I actually found the vet who put Starla to sleep in the next town over. Then when Johnny was sick at the end of last year and our vet couldn’t see him, the practice in the next town said they could. I got Phoebe’s records from them as part of the aging study, and I’m just going to request Johnnys as well and move vets completely. Kinda silly to drive past our old vet (literally) to go to the new one, but I’m just over never being able to get in and the vibe has changed completely. In fact, when I took Diego in to be PTS in January, I was questioned quite rudely about my decision.

Old vet: does the minimum required here in Texas

New vet: actually asks at check-in if you would like your providers to wear masks in the room with you.

Both have had waiting rooms where I felt comfortable waiting for my appointment (able to stay apart from others), though I do prefer waiting in my car!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We can go inside; we mask so they offer to.

They're part of a larger clinic system and usually only have one vet on-premises. But if they're too busy for a walk-in, we can go to another location across town.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My regular vet gives the choice between coming in or waiting in your car. I'm happy about that, because their waiting room tends to be chaotic. Galen can handle the scene, but Ritter would be overwhelmed. I don't know if they still require masks or not; I haven't been there since the local mandate ended.

The emergency vet I'm now using still requires masks despite the local mandate being over, but otherwise the waiting room functions as it did prior to covid. I'm not going to complain about the masks. The place is a couple hundred dollars cheaper AND provides a broader range of services than some of their competitors.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

The clinic where I work has allowed one owner to be present for euthanasia all the way through, we consider it an essential service/animal welfare issue.
There has been some back and forth, most recently it was curbside only around the holidays. When provincial regulations loosened we moved to one client allowed in the building per appointment, but waiting in cars and the exam and any procedures done in the back.
Now mask mandates have been dropped, we still require physical distancing. Staff who are interacting with clients wear masks (except some of the reception as they are behind plexiglass). If clients choose to have more than one person in the exam room, or not wear a mask, the exam and any procedures are performed in the back.
One or two of our vets are very cautious and will only do exams in the room if the client really pushes.
We have some clients who prefer to wait in their cars even if the waiting room is not full, and we are happy to accommodate anyone who wishes for full curbside service. That's really rare though.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

We are back to normal appointments but I know they are doing drop-off only if they have clinic staff come down with covid.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

The vet practice I use still won't allow clients in the building. You must wait in your car and a vet tech comes out to get your pet. After the vet examination, the vet will phone you, so at least there is that opportunity to speak with the vet. I found it really difficult to not be able to go in with Kukla during his initial visit. Fortunately, he hasn't shown any signs of being distressed at the vet's, but I feel really bad for pets who are scared and are taken into the building without their human.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

My vet has allowed us inside if fully vaccinated through the pandemic ( while masked).


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I guess there are still a lot of vets who are not allowing clients in the building, guess I'll just have to put up with it a while longer. I'm jealous of all you who get to go in with your dogs tho!


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> I guess there are still a lot of vets who are not allowing clients in the building, guess I'll just have to put up with it a while longer. I'm jealous of all you who get to go in with your dogs tho!


As a healthcare provider, I honestly don’t think this makes sense anymore in countries where vaccines are easily accessible. If hospitals are able to relax their visitation policies (higher risk of spread), I feel that other places should too. I think some of the places that are keeping policies like this are doing so for ease of workflow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

babyscout said:


> As a healthcare provider, I honestly don’t think this makes sense anymore in countries where vaccines are easily accessible. If hospitals are able to relax their visitation policies (higher risk of spread), I feel that other places should too. I think some of the places that are keeping policies like this are doing so for ease of workflow.


I think for veterinary practises like ours, where there’s just a single (extremely busy) vet, it makes sense to want to avoid getting sick and having to shut the whole thing down.

That said, we’re allowed in again. But everyone must be masked.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

My vet is allowing people to wait in the car or in the waiting room. You can now go back with your pet. They have a tiny waiting room. Reactive dogs are supposed to wait behind the partition, but most of the time the owners park themselves right in front of the door so you can't get in. Pre-covid, I was in there once a month to either pick up medicine or bring my cockapoo Jake in for allergy shots. During Covid, the number of cars in the parking lot has risen significantly and they had to add another vet. 
Jake had to be put down a year ago. I couldn't go in with him, but they gave him the first medicine while I held him in the car. He was unconscious when they took him in.
Loki has never known anything other than waiting in the car. He happily goes off with the vet tech. The vet either comes out or calls you to talk about the visit. I am looking forward to the lecture I am going to get about Rosy's weight gain from stealing puppy food.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My vet has been pretty good about everything. Now we did have to do the parking lot thing, but the vet always came out after the exam to talk, and prior to them going in I'd hand the tech a list of my questions. When thru the vet would come out with my list go over it and just chat. Never a rush. Since Renn is so protective of me this parking lot works out well. He is happy and cooperative after he goes in. We now have a choice whether to go in or do curbside pickup. Now my groomer still does the parking lot scene, however her location for me just doesn't feel good, I'm always anxious that the dogs will get loose and run, the distance to the main road is just too close for comfort. So now I do Renn myself (poor guy) and the youngster has been going to PetsMart who lets you bring them in. They have been exceptionally cooperative, I think they lost a lot of their grooming business during covid and are trying really hard to bring it back. Eventually I will likely do him myself too but at least he is learning a few manners. Pretty much here life is back to normal, where covid is now a bad cold but not its feared, we have vaccinations and we have treatment. There is always going to be a variant of something in life that threatens our well being but we go on and live the best life we can. I am thankful that we have medications and doctors & nurses.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

I've had to put two dogs to sleep during Covid. Both times my vet allowed me into the building to the "comfort room". At the beginning of the pandemic there were two vets at the practice and they were doing curbside. Towards the end of 2020 they allowed people to go in with masks. Then the second vet moved on to a different position. Our vet didn't want to run the risk of getting sick (she has severe asthma) and shutting everything down ESPECIALLY with the shortage of vets/techs/appointments so she switched back to curbside. We park, call to check in, the tech comes out and takes info plus the dog, then our vet comes out to give the details and answer any questions. One of the front desk people comes out to take payment and then the tech brings back the dog. I miss going in but it's not that big of a deal really.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I lost Ginger and Spanky during the height of the pandemic and, on both occasions, my vet allowed me in to be with them until the end. It seems most clinics in my area are still adhering to the "wait in the car" policy for non-emergencies. I imagine they enjoy being able to conduct their exams without annoying pet parent diagnosis and advice. Happy has an exam schedule for 4 April. We'll see if anything has changed.


----------



## bree94 (11 mo ago)

I think it is a vet preference thing at this point. My previous vet wouldn't allow you into the exam room after COVID, but she would walk your dog out and come speak with you on the lawn outside after she did the examination. I didn't mind, because I trusted her from past experiences (even though I prefer to be in there.) Plus she was always very kind in taking the time to speak outside, I never felt rushed.

We just moved to a new town last summer, too far away to visit my previous vet unfortunately. When calling around different offices, I noticed different practices had different mask policies --some required you waited in the car, some let you in with masks, and some were open back to normal -no masks. The veterinary hospital I use now has been allowing us into the office, no masks since last fall. I wanted to find a place that let me go in the exam room with my senior Border Collie because everyone was new here to me and I had no prior experience. 

All that to reiterate, at this point it's up to the veterinarians. If you're getting frustrated with the way they are interacting with you --I'd try calling around and see if any other practices feel like a better fit.  I know it's a pain, plus you run into chance of an expensive first-time visit with a vet that you deem not a good fit, so you keep looking --but worth it in the long run I think if it gives you greater peace of mind.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I now have a vet who makes house calls. I was really lucky that she accepted me as a client - and that was only because we are members of the same kennel club. So last month she came and checked all three of our dogs and gave them their immunizations. This is just the best!

Last year our oldest dog began to go rapidly downhill. I had to have him euthanized - on a blanket in the vets' parking area. I guess that was actually better than indoors.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

babyscout said:


> As a healthcare provider, I honestly don’t think this makes sense anymore in countries where vaccines are easily accessible. If hospitals are able to relax their visitation policies (higher risk of spread), I feel that other places should too. I think some of the places that are keeping policies like this are doing so for ease of workflow.


Normie's doggy daycare still has the doors locked and I think it's more about them than the customers. It's simpler for them.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm sure it is simpler for them, but it does not meet my needs as a client and I pay the bill, so if it doesn't change pretty soon I will have to switch to a different vet.


----------



## Anabonana (10 mo ago)

i work at a vet currently. There is only one doctor working at a time, but even so we stopped doing curbside a good while ago. We still do drop offs, but only in certain circumstances, for example, the doctor is in surgery and you walked in for an exam for an ear infection. We will ask the owner to drop the pet off and go home, and then the doctor will call you after the exam and then again with the estimate. If the owner wants to go over anything in person they are more than welcome to come inside. We still ask for everyone to wear masks inside though. 
I always hated curbside and drop off. These pet parents are obviously bringing in their babies because they are sick and worried about them, and separating them, especially during something like a euthanasia, seems unnecessary at this point. Even the masks feel unnecessary, considering that most people are vaccinated now.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Reraven123 , my vet just recently started allowing people back in with their pets. I had complained several times about not being allowed in and I got the “ we are just keeping purely safe lecture”… I told them I was looking for a new vet. I did take mine to a walk-in clinic for their annual shots last year so I didn’t have to do curbside at my vet. I just took mine last week for their annual and I was allowed in. If I hadn’t been, I was definitely leaving. Raven has a couple of fatty tumors I wanted to discuss and didn’t not want to do it in the phone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> I'm sure it is simpler for them, but it does not meet my needs as a client and I pay the bill, so if it doesn't change pretty soon I will have to switch to a different vet.


This is exactly right.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

My vet has been allowing one human per pet for about six months. I still wear a mask, even though I'm vaxxed and boosted, as a health precaution and courtesy to the vets and staff. I don't know if they're taking new patients, and they're probable pretty far from you, but PM me if you want their name.


----------



## Pat Mc (Sep 27, 2020)

Our vet practice did curbside for only a brief period of time in 2020. We're Los Angeles adjacent, so I would expect our protocols to be fairly strict, given the number of cases in our area. I'm surprised to hear about so many vets still doing curbside. By summer 2020, I was able to go into the office and exam room (masked). Their policy was one human per exam room, not sure if they've relaxed that now.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I honestly was angry last time I went to the vet with Misha. They didn't bother to tell me my vet was out of town and that it would be a substitute vet. They came to the car after I waited an hour and a half and took her in. I didn't realize it wasn't my vet until my phone rang in my car. The substitute vet had a very heavy accent and over the phone I couldn't even understand her. Then they said they would be bringing her out and it was another hour before they did and only because I called. When they came out they said they had forgotten? The whole process took over 3 hours. Extremely irritating. My vet did call me a couple of days later and left a message. I was so mad I never returned his call.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Our vet masks and requires masks. One person allowed in exam room and max two in waiting room. Though the last time I went, vet did allow a couple to go back to exam room. Based on their emotions, it looked serious though their dog did leave with them. 

Most people in my neighborhood mask indoors and most businesses including local pet supply store require it.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

I wonder how much of the curbside was to reduce exposure vs protecting employees from ani-maskers? We have had several assaults on store employees, grabbing peoples masks off and coughing in their face, vandalizing a school board members property for supporting masks, false police reports about using rope on a kid to keep their mask on at school. 
If you make everyone stay outside, then you don't have to worry about your employees getting assaulted.


----------



## CharlieandStella (Jul 26, 2020)

reraven123 said:


> How many vets are still requiring drop off appointments? It's been years since I was allowed in the vet building. I like to have a conversation and talk things over with the vet while my dog is being examined instead of sitting out in the parking lot. I understand why this was necessary, but mask mandates are long gone and I am really tired of this.
> 
> What's the policy at your vet's?


In TX…Dfw area.. out of all the places around that were open, our vet wasn’t allowing in person appts until the last 6 mo? And had no masks, then masks again, but really depended on who was working the front… I agree though, felt like the care wasn’t as good without being able to be inside, and had a puppy join our family during Covid and had never been able to meet/talk to our vet 😭


----------

